# Well, it's almost like becoming a new member.



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

Been over a month since I last posted and it has been a doozie!
A cardiac event, professionally and skillfully handled by the staff at the hospital in St. George's, an air ambulance to Boston, a month in the hospital there, and I'm back, like a bad penny.
Not going to be able to return to the Caribbean, so our much loved Skipping Stone will be going on the market, and we may move to the dark side, a trawler.
If anybody wants details about air ambulances, I think we explored every avenue, so don't hesitate to contact me.


----------



## CrispyCringle (Jul 30, 2017)

Welcome back!


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

That's quite the adventure ... and not in the positive sense Capta. So glad to hear you're still with us. Sad news about _Skipping Stone_ though. But glad to hear you're _keeping on keeping on._

Life ... it'll kill ya.​


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Welcome back! Sorry to hear of your adventures in medicine...

Better a Trawler than a Cigarette! On my way down the ICW to FL I was admiring Kadey-Krogen Yachts.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

Oh my... life is ***** and can't get away alive.... Sorry to hear about your forced slow down... Good to hear that you're better/recovering. My ticker is working by my bones are gettin' older than me... I am forced to slow down and will have to sell the boat in the not too distant future.

I DO think owning a boat for a senior IS therapeutic... good for the mind and the body. Better than watch a screen. Stay with a boat as long as you can... sail or power...


----------



## bigdogandy (Jun 21, 2008)

Glad that you survived the cardiac event and air ambulance adventure, Capta! Look forward to hearing more stories and getting more of your good advice in the future.


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

Hope it all works out well. Been 6 years since my heart attack and it still messes with my head.


----------



## Interlude (Jun 16, 2016)

capta said:


> Been over a month since I last posted and it has been a doozie!
> A cardiac event, professionally and skillfully handled by the staff at the hospital in St. George's, an air ambulance to Boston, a month in the hospital there, and I'm back, like a bad penny.
> Not going to be able to return to the Caribbean, so our much loved Skipping Stone will be going on the market, and we may move to the dark side, a trawler.
> If anybody wants details about air ambulances, I think we explored every avenue, so don't hesitate to contact me.


Hey Capta, we have never met but it appears shared a common month away. 18 days in a hospital secondary to a cardiac event that kills most. Got to fly with Pegasus our air ambulance. I, as am sure you, will have a grateful and steady road to recovery. Interlude just splashed but it will be a while before her sails fill. I also agree with SanderO about simply having a boat. Take care and best wishes.


----------



## MastUndSchotbruch (Nov 26, 2010)

capta said:


> Been over a month since I last posted and it has been a doozie!
> A cardiac event, professionally and skillfully handled by the staff at the hospital in St. George's, an air ambulance to Boston, a month in the hospital there, and I'm back, like a bad penny.
> Not going to be able to return to the Caribbean, so our much loved Skipping Stone will be going on the market, and we may move to the dark side, a trawler.
> If anybody wants details about air ambulances, I think we explored every avenue, so don't hesitate to contact me.


Glad you pulled through that! This must have been very traumatic.


----------



## rbrasi (Mar 21, 2011)

I can think of many worse outcomes than ending up on a trawler. Good luck and don't be a stranger!


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

Nothing wrong with a trawler, I did worse than that and bought an RV over the winter 🤣🤣

Glad you are feeling a bit better.


----------



## boatpoker (Jul 21, 2008)

it ain't that dark over here


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Arcb said:


> Nothing wrong with a trawler, I did worse than that and bought an RV over the winter 🤣🤣


OMG! There goes the neighborhood.


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

Glad to hear that you're ok, Sorry that you have to let go of Stepping Stone. Time for the next chapter! Nothing wrong with a Trawler. I'm ready ! I'm sending you a PM from another Member. Who's looking to get in touch. Make sure you open it. Good Luck


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

All the best with your recovery, Capta. Sounds like a scary experience. Only the lucky ones live long enough to have to let go of their sailboats. I bet you find the trawler pretty comfortable. Please keep us up to date on the trade. You’ve earned lifetime grandfathered sailor status, even from the dark side.


----------



## SV Siren (Mar 8, 2013)

Welcome to the group, don't forget to fill out a visitors card. Seriously though, glad you pulled through.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

I deeply saddened to hear your news, but glad to hear that you survived and are on the mend. 

While there is no sin in switching to a trawler, I suggest that you take your time in making any big decisions. Obviously, I don't know the extent of the damage to your heart, but medicine has advanced to the point that a heart attack doesn't necessarily result in the scale of a life changing event that it once was. 
While recovery may not permit you to operate a boat as large as Stepping Stone, or remain a large boat charter captain hopefully you will recover enough that you will be able to return to a life with all of joys of being out on the water and perhaps voyage under sail.

My strongest wishes that you get well soon my friend,
Jeff


----------



## capecodda (Oct 6, 2009)

Capta - thank you for tons of sage advice for many years from everything from sailing to specifics of sailing in the Grenadines. We all benefited, I know I did. Best wishes for the next phase of your life. Hope to see you on the water in my neighborhood in your new trawler.


----------



## BarryL (Aug 21, 2003)

Hey,

Glad you're still with us. Best of luck to you in the future.

Barry


----------



## Izzy (Feb 14, 2016)

Welcome back. Which Boston hospital took care of you?


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

Izzy said:


> Welcome back. Which Boston hospital took care of you?


Brigham & Women's.


----------



## flyrod (Oct 29, 2011)

Glad to hear you've overcome this event and are on the mend, best wishes for continued enjoyment on the water and good health.


----------



## Izzy (Feb 14, 2016)

It's a small world.. we may have met or in fact know each other. I've been working as a nurse at the Brigham & Women's Hospital for over 30 years in the Thoracic and Cardiac departments of the operating room. Chances are if you had surgery, my daughter, I or one of our close cruising friends probably bumped into you along your journey back to health. 

Again welcome back.


----------



## hpeer (May 14, 2005)

Capta,

Very sorry to hear of your troubles. But glad you have a positive attitude.

If you care to post about air ambulance and evac insurance experience I would be glad to hear.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

Izzy said:


> It's a small world.. we may have met or in fact know each other. I've been working as a nurse at the Brigham & Women's Hospital for over 30 years in the Thoracic and Cardiac departments of the operating room. Chances are if you had surgery, my daughter, I or one of our close cruising friends probably bumped into you along your journey back to health.
> 
> Again welcome back.


I was awake when I got the paddles in Grenada and after watching TV & movies, I thought it would be no big deal. Boy was I wrong!!!!! I saw the light, hallelujah, I saw the light!
Perhaps, I'll see you Tuesday when they perform a cardioversion, but they have promised me I'd not be awake, so I don't know what I'll see.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

hpeer said:


> Capta,
> 
> Very sorry to hear of your troubles. But glad you have a positive attitude.
> 
> If you care to post about air ambulance and evac insurance experience I would be glad to hear.


We were not insured, as they had stopped that during covid. We did a lot of research as the only thing keeping me alive was a dopamine drip, and when the hospital in Grenada ran out, well I'm sure you can end this sentence. The air ambulance was around $20k to Miami, $25k to Tampa and $36k to Boston, way beyond our means. I figured if I got a couple of 1st class seats, one for me and one for a nurse, we could beat that by many thousands, but no airline would play ball.
I've been saying that I wouldn't be flying anywhere if I had to pay an airline to torture me for hours and hours. Instead I figured I could bum a ride on a private jet from Canouan. Little did I imagine it would be this way!
Anyway, it was a Lear Jet 45 and it was a pretty quick trip at 498 mph. It would have been a great deal more fun, had I not been strapped to a stretcher as we passed over a lot of the Bahamas and PR. But they did let my wife and our dog come along until they transferred me to the ground ambulance at the _Bedford_, Massachusetts airport. I was rather unprepared for laying on a stretcher clad in only a diaper, on the apron in 40 degrees and drizzle while the attendants and nurses figured out how best to transfer me to the ground transport, but it all worked out in the end.
I'd definitely get that insurance if there's any chance at all you'll need that service. It is only because I married a genius that the air ambulance was possible for me.


----------



## kd3pc (Oct 19, 2006)

Welcome back, and best wishes. Stories to tell and remember will always be with you, and I hope you enjoy them all.


----------



## MastUndSchotbruch (Nov 26, 2010)

capta said:


> We were not insured, as they had stopped that during covid. We did a lot of research as the only thing keeping me alive was a dopamine drip, and when the hospital in Grenada ran out, well I'm sure you can end this sentence. The air ambulance was around $20k to Miami, $25k to Tampa and $36k to Boston, way beyond our means. I figured if I got a couple of 1st class seats, one for me and one for a nurse, we could beat that by many thousands, but no airline would play ball.
> I've been saying that I wouldn't be flying anywhere if I had to pay an airline to torture me for hours and hours. Instead I figured I could bum a ride on a private jet from Canouan. Little did I imagine it would be this way!
> Anyway, it was a Lear Jet 45 and it was a pretty quick trip at 498 mph. It would have been a great deal more fun, had I not been strapped to a stretcher as we passed over a lot of the Bahamas and PR. But they did let my wife and our dog come along until they transferred me to the ground ambulance at the _Bedford_, Massachusetts airport. I was rather unprepared for laying on a stretcher clad in only a diaper, on the apron in 40 degrees and drizzle while the attendants and nurses figured out how best to transfer me to the ground transport, but it all worked out in the end.
> I'd definitely get that insurance if there's any chance at all you'll need that service. It is only because I married a genius that the air ambulance was possible for me.


Did you rent the Learjet? And that was a lot less than the air ambulance?


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

MastUndSchotbruch said:


> Did you rent the Learjet? And that was a lot less than the air ambulance?


No, we paid full price for the air ambulance to Boston. There were two emergency room nurses aboard (guys) who actually had to make up the drip and monitor my vitals, as well as the two pilots. Interestingly, they both had full time jobs in ERs and did this for extra cash, now and then.
I don't think when you consider the plane, which came from St Pete, went to Grenada, then Boston and back to ST Pete, plus the 4 crew and the medical gear to do whatever was necessary to keep a patient alive, probably didn't make all that much profit at $36k.


----------



## MastUndSchotbruch (Nov 26, 2010)

capta said:


> No, we paid full price for the air ambulance to Boston. There were two emergency room nurses aboard (guys) who actually had to make up the drip and monitor my vitals, as well as the two pilots. Interestingly, they both had full time jobs in ERs and did this for extra cash, now and then.
> I don't think when you consider the plane, which came from St Pete, went to Grenada, then Boston and back to ST Pete, plus the 4 crew and the medical gear to do whatever was necessary to keep a patient alive, probably didn't make all that much profit at $36k.


Thanks for the clarification.

And I agree, you got a bargain. Money extremely well spent!


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

capta said:


> when they perform a cardioversion


Probably, because all my friends and colleagues are getting older, I've known a small handful to go though this to treat Afib. All successful, without significant long term impact on activity. Each were in their 60s, however.



capta said:


> Instead I figured I could bum a ride on a private jet from Canouan. Little did I imagine it would be this way!


There are free services that will do this kind of transport. Corporate Angel, Angel Flight, to name a couple. Some are regional US, some Grenada to Boston requires a jet and those are hardest to come by. However, you must be ambulatory and it sounds like you needed inflight care, which usually disqualifies. They are private aircraft being donated (fuel and costs included ) to transport patients and their families for care, when they either can't afford it, or their condition disallows commercial transport. The previously mentioned services are all volunteer and I've flown for them many times.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

No one has ever accused me of having a heart so I can't get into your situation. 

All the best!  


Mark


----------



## Sal Paradise (Sep 14, 2012)

Really sorry to read this capta. Hope you are getting better. That is what's important. You seem to have a great attitude and spirit -- and those are worth lot in these situations.


----------

